# hormones after surgery



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

I was sure when I went in for my blood tests that my levothyroxine (125mcg) wasn't high enough... I've been super tired and my hair has been falling out like crazy. I just feel lethargic and blah all the time. So I was surprised to find out that my hormone levels are okay, according to my doc. wondering if anyone else has experienced those symptoms while being told their hormone levels were normal. I am starting to feel better, so maybe it was still just residual stress from the surgery... thoughts?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sometimes it can take a little bit of time for the medication to kick in completely. and to recover fully from surgery. Do you have your results with the ranges that you can post? You may be "in range" but not at an optimal place for your body.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did they test free t4 and free t3 along with TSH? I'm sorry you aren't felling well.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

jshep said:


> I was sure when I went in for my blood tests that my levothyroxine (125mcg) wasn't high enough... I've been super tired and my hair has been falling out like crazy. I just feel lethargic and blah all the time. So I was surprised to find out that my hormone levels are okay, according to my doc. wondering if anyone else has experienced those symptoms while being told their hormone levels were normal. I am starting to feel better, so maybe it was still just residual stress from the surgery... thoughts?


You've just changed from 25mcg of Cytomel to 125mcg of levothyroxine - that is a huge re-calibration event for your body. Super tired would point to insufficient replacement hormone but your body may also be adjusting from an only T-3 med to a T-4 only med. Hair loss is common with any thyroid hormone movement and it's highly likely your FT-3 has come down on the range.

Post the last few labs (with ranges) that you have had.

I refuse to take the "all labs are normal" from the doctor.


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

These didn't format well but you get the point...

Panel Name: Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S Test Observation Reference Interval Status Abnormal Results 
T4,Free(Direct) * 1.34 ng/dL *0.82-1.77 Final

Panel Name: TSH Test Observation Reference Interval Status Abnormal Results 
TSH *2.170* uIU/mL 0.450-4.500 Final

Panel Name: Triiodothyronine (T3) Test Observation Reference Interval Status Abnormal Results 
Triiodothyronine (T3) *112 ng/dL *71-180 Final


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your numbers aren't awful, but if you had cancer, your TSH should be lower (and I think you'd feel much better, too!). It should be around 0.3-0.5, on the high end.


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

There was something that my surgeon had said if it was high, they might not have gotten everything... is that possibly what that means? That there is still some thyroid tissue left in there?


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

Since the bloodwork was done by my GP, I just sent my results to my Surgeon to see if he has a different opinion.

My doctor attributed the continued hair loss to possibly just being my body still recovering, and told me to start taking a multivitamin. Which I've been doing for a week now with no difference really.

Also, I'm on generic zoloft too for anxiety. I thought that might have been affecting my drowsiness so I cut my dose in half (without asking, shame on me) and so she told me to go back up on that. I hate this because I feel like I have a chemical coctail floating around in me and there's no telling what's actually making me feel like ****. I'm on trivora as well, but I've been on that before with no ill side-effects. If nothing else, it should be making me more anxious, not more fatigued/lethargic.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

jshep said:


> There was something that my surgeon had said if it was high, they might not have gotten everything... is that possibly what that means? That there is still some thyroid tissue left in there?


Not sure about that -- he was referring to the TSH when he said that???

Post-surgery, my TSH was 121...You'd think I would have lost hair then, but I didn't until my TSH got to around 8ish and the hair loss continued when my TSH was 2ish. It stopped after my TSH dropped below that. Hair loss is a side effect of synthroid (temporary), so while unpleasant, I wouldn't panic about that. You do, however, really need to get that TSH down.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

And sometimes after the body has been through a trauma, you'll see weird side effects (like hair loss) even months later. I can always tell when I'm hypo because my hair falls out in clumps and gets totally dry and brittle. You might try biotin supplements--that's helped me in the past slow down the hair loss.

It's no fun and especially as a woman, it was pretty traumatic to deal with for me. Hang in there, though, it's not permanent!


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmm... maybe it is still just from the surgery then... It's not falling out in clumps... when I run my hands through my hair LOTS more than used to comes out, but not clumps... (come on body, get with the program here.) @[email protected]; And now my kitty cat is sick too! They think she might have a liver problem!  Cannot afford more doctor bills. This suxxors.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry. Coincidentally, just as I was getting diagnosed, my cat was having issues with his liver too. How weird...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jshep said:


> I was sure when I went in for my blood tests that my levothyroxine (125mcg) wasn't high enough... I've been super tired and my hair has been falling out like crazy. I just feel lethargic and blah all the time. So I was surprised to find out that my hormone levels are okay, according to my doc. wondering if anyone else has experienced those symptoms while being told their hormone levels were normal. I am starting to feel better, so maybe it was still just residual stress from the surgery... thoughts?


We would all love to see your most recent lab results and the ranges!

Aside from that, a ferritin test might be a good idea.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------

